# Caribe Piranha Super Close Up!



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

This video of him turned out really nice, hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Great Video


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

timmy said:


> Great Video


Thanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome, what camera did you use for this?


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Ægir said:


> Awesome, what camera did you use for this?


Thanks, canon SL2.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

perfect specimen


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

codo said:


> perfect specimen


Thanks


----------

